# Non vado



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

Ho appena mandato una mail a Man, inventando impegni per domani mattina.
E' stata una mail scherzosa, cretineggiante, ho millantato guerre da gang tra orchidee e crassulacee, che solo grazie all'intervento dell'esercito americano sono state sedate e per ringraziare gli eroici soldati ho dovuto dispensare favori sessuali fino allo sfinimento, con sommo rammarico ovviamente:mrgreen:
Però, tra una cretinata e l'altra ho messo frasi ben precise.
Cuore. Tachicardia. E similari.
Man non ha bisogno dei sottotitoli. Decisamente no.

Oggi Pupillo mi ha scritto che gli ha ronzato intorno tutto il giorno, facendo apprezzamenti sarcastici e comunicandogli che sarei andata a prendere il caffè con lui e...insomma, i loro soliti giochi da invorniti, aggiungendo come al solito
_Almeno passiamo una giornata tranquilli. Un miracolo, soprattutto negli ultimi giorni._

Niente miracolo domani.
Non me la sento di vederlo. O meglio. Si invece, per tirargli una taccata in centro fronte e dirgli.
testa di cazzo che non sei altro, sei andato in ospedale. perchè? Cosa? Dove?
QUINDI?

porca miseria. Questo me lo trombo. In un motel. Nessuno dei due è libero. Lui sposato pure con prole. 
Minkia. Posso sapere se sono a rischio che cricchi?
Va bene tutto, ma tutto davvero.
Ma porca troia così no.
Vuol proprio dire andarsele a cercare le rogne. E la rogna sarebbe enorme. Cristo.
Non ci voglio nemmeno pensare.
Minkia2.
Siamo li che zompettiamo tutti felici quando lui crolla rantolante, portandosi la mano al cuore.
Non è che lo mollo lì, nascondendolo ad esalare l'ultimo respiro dentro la vasca da bagno. Cioè.
Ovvio che non salgo con lui sull' ambulanza ma una pezza bisogna metterla, e a meno che il motel non abbia un servizio per gestire questi casi, qualcosa mi devo inventare. Per limitare i danni. Qualcosa tipo che chiamo la moglie di Man e -Tu moglie manager? Io filippina motel, marito venuto qui a riposare, giuro stanza da solo, solo dormire lui, poi mentre ero fuori a pulire sentito lui urlare MOGLIEEEEEEE e io entrata porta era aperta perchè lui solo e solo dormire.-


Ho il sentore che sto fagiano nasconda qualcosina per continuare a zompare con me in un letto.
Ora.
Sono lusingata. Davvero lusingata. Man è Man. E poi. Le ultime due volte. Belle.
Insomma. Siamo due corpi che si stanno incastrando. Che si stanno ascoltando. Le sue barriere sessuali stanno cedendo e anche se non mi scopa per un ora di seguito, stantuffando come un pistone.
Meglio.
Ho la guest star delicata, ma è anche tutto il resto. Le quattro, cinque ore.
Le risate. le smangiucchiate. I suoi racconti.
Che coglioni le maratone di sesso. Di una noia mortale.

Mi sento il suo parco giochi di cristallo.
Parco giochi perchè quando sono tutta rannicchiosa nudosa  con la faccia furba sul letto che lo aspetto (dopo che mi ha strabaciata per un quarto d'ora da vestiti), il suo sguardo è...non lo so.
Un misto. Porcoso, voglioso, teneroso, mannaroso.
E di cristallo perchè è gentile. Nonostante la mole. Nonostante mi giri e rigiri come se pesassi due chili. Nonostante abbia dei momenti rudi. Lui è sempre gentile con me. Che non vuol dire delicato. Non lo è, anche se ci prova.
Insomma. Lui non è un uomo_ gentile_ con il mondo, ma con me si. Ed è un contrasto che mi fa esplodere il porno in testa, e lo sanno anche i sassi.
E lui ne beneficia (pure io:festa

Quindi posso capire benissimo la sua ostilità a parlarmi della salute, alla fine nemmeno io parlo volentieri della mia, però cazzo.
Per quanto sopra. 
Sto cominciando ad avere il dubbio che lui sottovaluti qualcosa.
Non perchè è cretino, ma perchè si crede Dio in terra. Perchè è tutto lui. E non segue le prescrizioni del medico. Fumando. Mangiando. Bevendo. Certo non in modo smodato ma il suo stile di vita anche incazzoso non è che lo aiuti.

E finchè non ho un idea reale di cosa è successo, me ne sto in campana.







Ci manca solo  che davvero gli viene una cricca.
tebe con la patata che uccide non si può leggere.
Almeno questo no.
_No._


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Novembre 2012)

fa bene sentirti raccontare ... così mi sento meno solo in questo mondo affollato


----------

